# Classic Car & Driver mags: VW/Audi/Porsche content inside



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

So I found a box of old Car and Driver mags and have been plowing through them, scanning in a ton of interesting articles, ads, pics, etc. 

For your enjoyment, here’s a bunch of it. Mostly VW, AUdi, and Porsche related.


*August 1984*
Concept cars used to look like something from Blade Runner!









Scirocco ad









Article on the “new” Audi Quattro Sport. Check that price tag. In 1984 dollars!









Vanagon Syncro news. A 4X4 Scirocco? Cool!











*January 1986*









This was their 10 Best issue. And for some odd reason, in their list of the 10 most collectible cars, they had this:









I mean, I dig the car, but is this particular model more collectible than earlier ones?


*1986 Buyer’s Guide*









One of their 10 Best cars









And from the listings inside:









































Check the choice for the cover page on the vans section.


















Nice Yugo ad.


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

*November 1987*









Awesome ad for the classic Cavalier Z24. Right up there with Corvette, radical styling. Can you look away?

















Not to be outdone, the Daytona Shelby Z. Because it’s gotta be Dodge!









VW & Audi changes for the 1988 model year. Kind of a dull year.









Preview of the brand new e30 M3.









































First test of the new 1988 16V Jetta GLI!

















Suddenly, I want to clean my car.


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

*November 1988*










Proof that magazine editors sometimes need their heads examined!









Great news! It only took them 20 years, but they’re working on the R8 in ’88!









Corrado news & Golf Rallye news









Sad news, Enzo had just died









A new 944 for 1988









*February 1990*










Potato news. I mean, Corrado news!


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

*June 1987*










Now many of you may be too young to remember this, or have even heard about this. In the mid-80s, Audi was just about put out of business in North America with an unintended acceleration scandal. It took Audi many years to recover from the fallout, and we nearly lost Audi. 60 Minutes were involved, there were lawsuits, it was pretty ugly.

Here’s what happened.



























































*May 1987*










And in the news, Buick had a new beast.


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

*May 1988[/]










Diablo is coming!









And there’s an improved Golf.







*


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Great stuff, thanks!


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

Hi Superdan. Thanks for posting all these neat articles. I really enjoyed them. 

Unfortunately I am insatiable!!! 

You seem to have a vast collection of old car mags, while mine is limited. I have a 1991 Mercedes 300D 2.5. I can remember reading articles about the car when it first came out, but have been unable to find old articles about that particular model. I seem to recall one magazine did a road test to see if they could top the EPA estimates, thereby making the trip from San Francisco to Orange County on one tank of fuel. I've been looking for that article, or any on that model for over a year. All I found was a Motorweek video on YouTube, which wasn't very good. 

I'd be grateful if you or anyone else who sees this post could look through your old mag collections for articles about the w124 300D 2.5 Turbo. I think they were only made from late 1990-93. 
There was also a Diesel version of that body style in 1995 (Last year of the 124) that used a larger, 6 cyl NA engine. I'd be interested in articles on the 1995 as well, but not the gassers. 

I owned one of those nasty run away Audi's  but mine always performed well. I had 3 5 cyl Audi's and loved them all. I'm also rather fond of 5 cylinder Mercedes Diesels. I love the sound they make. 


The articles on the 16 valve VWs also brings back fond memories. Back in the mid 80s we thought 0-60 in 8.9 seconds was blindingly fast! A friend of mine had a 16V Scirocco at the same time my best friend and I were driving Rabbit Diesels. Might be why they seemed so blindingly fast.


----------



## Desert Dawg (Nov 25, 2010)

That was awesome.....I even remember those issues after seeing the covers. Wished I kept them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

CarLuvrSD said:


> Hi Superdan. Thanks for posting all these neat articles. I really enjoyed them.
> 
> Unfortunately I am insatiable!!!
> 
> ...




I know there's a few Mercedes articles from around that time. I'll have a look and see what i've got.


----------



## Dmesgti (Jan 13, 2012)

Do you still have the top ten mag and also the may 88ish mag I want them!!!


----------

